# Personal Insurance



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all.
Can anyone tell me, who to go to for personal insurance (I already have insurance for my Wentworth for Europe)? We are 68 and 74 yrs old and we want to go on prolonged ( 2 to 3 month) trips into France,Spain and Italy and do this more than once a year.
It appears that we are very heavily penalised because of our ages and the fact that we want to do more than 90 days per year.
I have found some cheap insurance but the exclusions mean that we aren't really covered. Or should we not bother???

Lemon


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Lee! It's good to meet you on MHF!

Auntie Sandra and I are not quite there yet age-wise, but I'm still intrigued by your question.

I've just Googled "Travel Insurance for Pensioners" and that came up with lots of interesting providers. A couple of examples:

http://www.swinton.co.uk/travel/over_65/

http://www.fairinvestment.co.uk/travel_insurance_for_pensioners.aspx

I've no idea what the exclusions might be! :roll: :wink: But I'll watch this thread with interest.

Stay well!


----------



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks UncleNorm for a quick response.
Swinton would cost £292.80 and Saga £394.44 for EACH trip if you do more than one in a year!
As we are all entitled to Euromedical cover, it makes me think that the cost is hardly worth it. If we had to fly back home, it would still be cheaper than the insurance premium.

lemon


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lee again!

Those results are disappointing really. Auntie Sandra and I spent 6 weeks in USA just a year ago. SAGA single trip was at £395. A multi-trip with the AA was £88 and that was after 5 medical declarations! Our son said, "Ah, yes but have you got repatriation. What happens if they have to fly you home? Would you have a medical escort? Blah, blah!"

Yes, we had all of that! For £88. Unbelievable!

My big brother and his wife enjoy Italy. They got a flight for £132 return for the pair, inclusive of all the taxes. Because of their med.declarations, insurance came in around £500!! :evil: 

What's the answer? I don't know. I suppose we Google and phone until someone gives us something cheaper that will do. I'm not sure I'd want to rely on the EHCard, ex E111. The card only gives basic health care. It doesn't repatriate or cover emergency operations. The hospitals want to see an insurance certificate before they'll do anything. It's wise to keep it on you AT ALL TIMES! they won't wait while you pop back to your MH to get your cert!

We tend to get our travel insurance through the Caravan Club, Red Pennant. I'm talking here about MH and personal/medical. In September 07, the multi-trip was around £210, so we used it again in June08. Remember, 5 med. declarations.

We're going abroad again in June, that's why I'm interested in who might be able to help you.

Anyhow, it's nearly 3 o'clock. Bedtime!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

Try HIC Plus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi lemon,
you imply that it would be cheaper to fly home in an emergency than pay insurance. Depending where you are that may be true.
Then there is the cost of getting vehicle home.
Do you know the cost of repatriating a body in the event of death.

Trouble with travel insurance is that the older we get the bigger risk we are.

Shop around you may be surprised.
Dave P


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Lemon
We have Travel Plus from PJH (PJ Hayman) obtained through Comfort who insure our motorhome.
Premier Cover for two of us on annual multi trip with a 60 day maximum per trip was £96.01 in April 08. Cover limit £10,000.
Try Comfort / Victor Millwell Insurance Agency on 0208 984 0777 as they are the same people.
Hope this helps.
Groucho


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Lemon
We have Travel Plus from PJH (PJ Hayman) obtained through Comfort who insure our motorhome.
Premier Cover for two of us on annual multi trip with a 60 day maximum per trip was £96.01 in April 08. Cover limit £10,000.
Try Comfort / Victor Millwell Insurance Agency on 0208 984 0777 as they are the same people.
Hope this helps.
Groucho


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

I have ben meaning to post this link but never got round to it.

If anyone has beenor is a breast cancer sufferer try this company:- http://www.insurepink.co.uk/
It has been taylored specifically for this condition. I havent used them but will get a quote from them when we are ready to travel.

Motorhomer


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

duplicated deleted by me


----------



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dear all,
I have been overwhelmed by your responses, especially at nearly 3 o'clock in the morning (can't sleep Uncle???)!
I am going to try all the options today and will report back.
Having just bought our first MH it is really comforting to know that we have a source of help out in the worrld of MH'ing. Thanks to you all.
lemon


----------



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dear all,
Having spent all morning both on the web and on the phone, I have arrived at the following best deal for anyone of our ages and with a medical condition. Just for info, mine is that I have a pacemaker fitted for Arrhythmia- nothing else.
The best I have arrived at is with Comfort/Victor Millwell Insurance on 0208 984 0777 for 60 day max trips, as many times per year as we like for £188.27 total. I must also say that they were the most helpful as well.
Groucho, you were right!
Many thanks to all,


----------

